# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Tennisarm...

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

ik ben vanochtend naar de huisarts geweest en ik heb blijkbaar een tennisarm. Nou mag ik bepaalde handelingen op het werk voorlopig niet doen. Ik heb ontstekingsremmende pijnstillers gekregen en als ik pijn houd moet ik naar de fysio. 
Absolute rust is niet nodig, mag mijn arm gewoon gebruiken, maar bepaalde handelingen kan ik voorlopig beter laten. Nou ben ik vergeten te vragen wat "voorlopig" is (was even overdonderd dat het een tennisarm is, dacht zelf meer dat het van mijn nek of schouder af kwam)... 
Ik kan op internet ook geen richtlijn vinden hoe lang je rustig aan zou moeten doen. De ene site zegt twee weken, de andere zes maanden of langer... Was toch niet van plan zo lang maar de helft van mijn werk te gaan doen, dat moet toch anders kunnen.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? En tips om er snel(ler) van af te zijn?

Xx

----------


## katje45

> Hoihoi,
> 
> ik ben vanochtend naar de huisarts geweest en ik heb blijkbaar een tennisarm. Nou mag ik bepaalde handelingen op het werk voorlopig niet doen. Ik heb ontstekingsremmende pijnstillers gekregen en als ik pijn houd moet ik naar de fysio. 
> Absolute rust is niet nodig, mag mijn arm gewoon gebruiken, maar bepaalde handelingen kan ik voorlopig beter laten. Nou ben ik vergeten te vragen wat "voorlopig" is (was even overdonderd dat het een tennisarm is, dacht zelf meer dat het van mijn nek of schouder af kwam)... 
> Ik kan op internet ook geen richtlijn vinden hoe lang je rustig aan zou moeten doen. De ene site zegt twee weken, de andere zes maanden of langer... Was toch niet van plan zo lang maar de helft van mijn werk te gaan doen, dat moet toch anders kunnen.
> Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? En tips om er snel(ler) van af te zijn?
> 
> Xx


Hoi,

Ik heb veel hulp gehad door kinesio tape. Wordt door een fysiotherapeut die daar een opleiding voor gehad heeft aangebracht.
Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

----------


## Nikky278

Ik ga morgen de fysio bellen om een afspraak te maken. Ik ontkom niet aan de dingen die ik beter niet kan doen op het werk, dus denk dat het wel verstandig is om zo snel mogelijk naar de fysio te gaan. Ben bang dat het anders nog wel even duurt voor het over is. Ik zal in ieder geval eens vragen naar die kinesio tape... Bedankt voor de tip!

Xx

----------

